# ******* fix for hole in exhaust manifold?



## 8350HiTech

I've been noticing an exhaust leak on the passenger side of my 95 powerstroke. Truck sounds great when the passenger window is up though  I could feel the leak but not see it without disassembly. Ordered a manifold and gasket on eBay and finally decided to get started today. I took the inner fender off and I was shocked to find the hole (and another two smaller holes) was in the head! Wtf?! That's what I get for buying a former plow truck out of New Jersey. The rest of the motor is rusty enough that I'm afraid to replace this head just to have the other head or even the block fail. I think I'm in the market for a decent used 7.3.

BUT in the meantime, is there any sort of product that will patch a pea-sized hole in a rusted out exhaust port? I'd like the truck to actually generate some exhaust pressure for the turbo until I find a motor. Or another truck. :/


----------



## Thorim

Might try brazing it..


----------



## JD3430

duct tape


----------



## Thorim

JD3430 said:


> duct tape


You forgot the tin can first then secure with duct tape. lol


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> duct tape


I would at least use gorilla tape.


----------



## Vol

This is the ******* fixall.....but it is easy to use and cheap.

Rgards, Mike

http://www.jbweld.com/product/j-b-highheat/


----------



## 8350HiTech

I like JB Weld. I wonder if it would hold pressure. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try if I don't have any better ideas.


----------



## swmnhay

Tried the jb weld no worky on exhaust manifold.


----------



## PaMike

What if you just drilled the hole, tapped it and threaded a bolt or set screw in....


----------



## slowzuki

Zap it with the mig a few times? I've fixed some cast with mig. Easier than stick for some stuff.


----------



## FCF

PaMike said:


> What if you just drilled the hole, tapped it and threaded a bolt or set screw in....


Will seal better if you use a small pipe plug, it has tapered threads.


----------



## 8350HiTech

PaMike said:


> What if you just drilled the hole, tapped it and threaded a bolt or set screw in....


I may try this but I'm a little worried that the metal is too thin around the hole to get much "bite" from something threaded in.


----------



## 8350HiTech

I found an intriguing donor truck on Craigslist. Recent motor work with receipts. 2wd so it's cheap. Probably will wait. Need more time to decide how much I like my current truck


----------



## Westcliffe01

Might try furnace cement. Will need to let it cure a few days so it is strong before you try to fire it up. If you could find some fine stainless screen like used in some fuel filters, it will make a nice reinforcement to make the cement a lot stronger. Some engines have EGR ports built into the head and that might be where the leak is. Navistar was heavy on the EGR bandwagon, so it would not surprise me for a powerstroke engine.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I might would try packing it with lead wool. Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech

I picked up some "thermosteel" today. Reviews are mixed, but hopefully the negative reviews are more a result of people doing poor surface prep than general product failure. $17 for two of them. Worth a shot.

http://m.acehardware.com//product/index.jsp?productId=1415932&KPID=1186933&kpid=1186933&pla=pla_1186933


----------



## central va farmer

I had a hole in turbo housing on a 400 cummins. A friend of mine is a good mechanic and I asked him easy way to fix it. He told me to use a furnace cement. I cranked truck and let it run for 1/2 hr and let everything get hot then put it on hole. It cured while turbo was hot then next day I cranked truck and let it run for a few hrs and let it cure some more. I then ran the truck for several years alot and the patch is still on it. I've still got the truck and am going to put a 24 ft flatbed on it to haul hay and I have another turbo also but I ran that old truck for a long time and the furnace cement worked good.


----------

